# Einfärben mehrer Ebenen



## sHeN (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leuds, vorweg ich bin total anfänger in PS

 Ich arbeite  mich hier durch die Tuts.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9996.html
 Bei diesem wird am Ende alles blau eingefärbt.
 Habe dies über Farbton/sättig versucht,  aber nicht.

 Wie mache ich es am besten?

 ps: ich benutze ps7

 DANKE an alle die mir helfen


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

[Bild>Einstellungen>Farbton/Sättigung] (die Option Färben muss aktiviert sein)<--!

prüf nochmal nach ob du des aktiviert hast, geschweige denn ob du bei jeder Ebene überhaupt (Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Ebene im Ebenenfenster -> Fülloptionen) den Schein nach Innen aktivert hast.

Meistens sinds nur Kleinigkeiten die man übersiehst...

Gruss Jens


----------



## GeHo (3. Dezember 2004)

> vorweg ich bin total anfänger in PS


Dir ist schon klar, dass man über "Farbton/Sättigung" nur die aktive Ebene einfärben kann und nicht mehrere Ebenen aufeinmal?! Also probier mal "Ebene > Auf HintergrundEbene reduzieren" und dann "Farbton/Sättigung" aufzurufen. Und nicht vergessen den Farbton-Regler zu verschieben


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Dezember 2004)

GeHo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir ist schon klar, dass man über "Farbton/Sättigung" nur die aktive Ebene einfärben kann und nicht mehrere Ebenen aufeinmal?! Also probier mal "Ebene > Auf HintergrundEbene reduzieren" und dann "Farbton/Sättigung" aufzurufen. Und nicht vergessen den Farbton-Regler zu verschieben


Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit, das Ganze ohne die Ebenenreduktion. 
Die oberste Ebene anklicken und dann unten angehangene Funktion ausführen


----------



## Senfdose (4. Dezember 2004)

oder er erstellt sich als erste Ebene eine Einstellungsebene und  kann dann zu jeder Zeit die Farben ändern.


----------

